# How to remove built in J-bar



## dh1513 (Jan 7, 2021)

The burton photon boots have a built-in J-bar. They cause pain in my heel. What is the best way to shave them down or remove them completely?

Thanks!


----------



## dh1513 (Jan 7, 2021)

More specifically it is the Hook and Loop J-Bar Interface


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Is it sewn in or glued on? Use a seam ripper if it's sewn in, and take the stitches out. A knife can do the job in a pinch if you're careful and there's good access to the stitching. If it's glued on, you could try to sand it down with a dremel or just cut it out all together.


----------



## dh1513 (Jan 7, 2021)

WigMar said:


> Is it sewn in or glued on? Use a seam ripper if it's sewn in, and take the stitches out. A knife can do the job in a pinch if you're careful and there's good access to the stitching. If it's glued on, you could try to sand it down with a dremel or just cut it out all together.


Since they are sewn in the best thing to do would be to cut on the outside of them and either sand them or try and remove them?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Yeah, I'd imagine you could cut slits in the outside of the liner and rip that foam out. Probably best to leave the interior of the liner intact if possible.


----------



## dh1513 (Jan 7, 2021)

WigMar said:


> Yeah, I'd imagine you could cut slits in the outside of the liner and rip that foam out. Probably best to leave the interior of the liner intact if possible.


Thanks! I'll give it a try.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Let us know how it goes. Be good to know if it works.


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

dh1513 said:


> More specifically it is the Hook and Loop J-Bar Interface


They are strong velcro. Just peel them out of the liner.


----------



## dh1513 (Jan 7, 2021)

dwdesign said:


> They are strong velcro. Just peel them out of the liner.





dwdesign said:


> They are strong velcro. Just peel them out of the liner.


From the inside or outside of the liner?


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

You mentioned hook and loop. If so, then from the inside. They typically look like this if purchased seperately.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

OP, check the outside of the liner. If you see those bananas, simply pull them off by hand.

Those internal bulges in your liners weren't designed to be removed. You could cut them open and remove the cushioning but closing the cut presents another problem.

I think you are describing the pain from the boa cables tightening the boot shells around the heels. When I had Photons, I used clamps and a heat gun to flatten the bulges. Basically a targeted heat mold. Did the trick of lessening the bulges but unfortunately did little to lessen the pain from the boa constriction.


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

I haven't ridden Burton in a long time, but in the past they were internal.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

With Some burton higher end boots they have a moulded J bars built into the liner itself as well as the abilty to also mount them in by velcro which Burton will send out to you on request. I have them both in Ions and SLX. It's really snug on your achilles but I like it. They soften up after time a little. 

The ones here are probably in the liner, you have to ask for the J bars as Burton don't sell them with the boots. This is what occurs in Australia.


----------



## Grunky (Mar 21, 2019)

As @Craig64 said on Photons Step Ons. There is a Jbar moulded directly in the liner. It doesn't seem to be removed, or maybe by cutting the fabrics and accessing the moudled piece.
And in the harness there is velcro to attach additionnal jbars you can buy from Burton. I have very thin ankles, and on my right foot I added small Jbars, and medium on the left foot.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Grunky said:


> As @Craig64 said on Photons Step Ons. There is a Jbar moulded directly in the liner. It doesn't seem to be removed, or maybe by cutting the fabrics and accessing the moudled piece.
> And in the harness there is velcro to attach additionnal jbars you can buy from Burton. I have very thin ankles, and on my right foot I added small Jbars, and medium on the left foot.


In Australia Burton give you those J bars for free.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

robotfood99 said:


> OP, check the outside of the liner. If you see those bananas, simply pull them off by hand.
> 
> Those internal bulges in your liners weren't designed to be removed. You could cut them open and remove the cushioning but closing the cut presents another problem.
> 
> I think you are describing the pain from the boa cables tightening the boot shells around the heels. When I had Photons, *I used clamps and a heat gun to flatten the bulges. Basically a targeted heat mold. Did the trick of lessening the bulges but unfortunately did little to lessen the pain from the boa constriction.*


This is probably the best approach to addressing this issue.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

The same thing happened to me. I just used a hairdryer and heated them as much as I could (I tried to target them as much as possible with the airflow) and then put the boot on tight. That "spot-heat-molded" them just right and didn't cause any damage to the liners.
I still felt them a tiny bit (but MUCH less than initially) on the first 2 days but it completely went away afterwards.

I'd try that before risking more invasive measures.


----------



## dh1513 (Jan 7, 2021)

robotfood99 said:


> OP, check the outside of the liner. If you see those bananas, simply pull them off by hand.
> 
> Those internal bulges in your liners weren't designed to be removed. You could cut them open and remove the cushioning but closing the cut presents another problem.
> 
> I think you are describing the pain from the boa cables tightening the boot shells around the heels. When I had Photons, I used clamps and a heat gun to flatten the bulges. Basically a targeted heat mold. Did the trick of lessening the bulges but unfortunately did little to lessen the pain from the boa constriction.


I rarely ride switch, so the pain mainly comes on the outside of my lead foot, like the boney part of the ankle. I'm hoping this is the j-bar and not the coil! Would you say trying the ''heat mold'' with a hairdryer pointed as best as possible at the j bar and then wearing them would reduce them? Just trying to figure out how to get heat to that one specific spot and, since it is at a tough angle, how that would work.


----------



## dh1513 (Jan 7, 2021)

Surgeon said:


> The same thing happened to me. I just used a hairdryer and heated them as much as I could (I tried to target them as much as possible with the airflow) and then put the boot on tight. That "spot-heat-molded" them just right and didn't cause any damage to the liners.
> I still felt them a tiny bit (but MUCH less than initially) on the first 2 days but it completely went away afterwards.
> 
> I'd try that before risking more invasive measures.


That is a great idea, and yea definitely want to try something like this before cutting into them. How long did you have to heat them for, and how long did you wear them after you heated them.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

dh1513 said:


> I rarely ride switch, so the pain mainly comes on the outside of my lead foot, like the boney part of the ankle. I'm hoping this is the j-bar and not the coil! Would you say trying the ''heat mold'' with a hairdryer pointed as best as possible at the j bar and then wearing them would reduce them? Just trying to figure out how to get heat to that one specific spot and, since it is at a tough angle, how that would work.


It hurt the upper part of the heel bone, or calcaneus. The pressure felt hard, harder than foam. For me both feet felt like they were being constricted from both sides, so sounds like a less severe issue for you. 

Like you said, the bulge is pretty deep, so I removed the inner boot from the shell then used deep reach c-clamps used for woodworking to reach in and clamp down. I put some cut up pvc pipe on the foam to distribute the pressure. Applied gradual heat on the general area, then left the clamps on for like a day or so. 

Try the hairdryer thing before this. Always try the less faffy first.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

dh1513 said:


> That is a great idea, and yea definitely want to try something like this before cutting into them. How long did you have to heat them for, and how long did you wear them after you heated them.


I heated them for about 2 minutes, max (probably closer to 1.5mins.
Then I wore them super tight for about 10 minutes.
I’d definitely try that before something more drastic.


----------

